

We think with our bodies, not just our brains - edw519
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/01/13/dont_just_stand_there_think/?page=full

======
zoltz
_"If we had wheels, or moved along the ground on our bellies like snakes,"
Lakoff argues, "math might be very different."_

What a nonsense.

------
robg
What's sad to me is that almost every schematic of the brain leaves out the
most crucial interface - the spinal cord. Don't underestimate these concepts.
Design should afford use because of how embodied our "rational" minds are.
Even better if you create an emotional attachment.

------
andreyf
Great book on the subject:

[http://www.amazon.com/How-Body-Shapes-Way-
Think/dp/026216239...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Body-Shapes-Way-
Think/dp/0262162393)

How the Body Shapes the Way We Think: A New View of Intelligence

by Rolf Pfeifer, Josh C. Bongard

------
edw519
So would I be more efficient with one of those treadmill/computer terminal
contraptions?

~~~
kirubakaran
Those contraptions come with "Warning: Chick repellent" label.

~~~
edw519
So do I.

------
rokhayakebe
i do think with my body when it comes to women.

